# marketing opportunity



## happyooper (Dec 8, 2002)

Hi, I thought some of you in Michigan, especially the UP, would be interested in knowing about the artist market that i am involved with. I am part of a group of women that opened an artist market to promote yooper artists. It has grown very big and it is run by volunteers. The women's group is non profit and we turn the money back to the community. We have percentages of 15 -35% that we take off of what we sell. check out our web page.wwwupmadeartistmarket.com. you can email us and request an application to sell there. we have about 65 artist who make very nice quality work. we are always looking for other crafters /artists who make unusual things. we have a large tourist traffic flow and the market is in an historic school. all items are juried and we have an annual art show on the school grounds. thanks hp


----------

